# Sandy Bridge CPU on Ivy bridge motherboard doable?



## sy5tem (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello

My old z68 MTB is caput, now i need to buy a new mtb. with my old i7-2600 work on a new z77 motherboard?

if you have done this or tested this tell me if it work or not!



thank you


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

did it ever occur to you to just google it? i know it sounds retarded but you would have your answer you could also look up Z77 mobos from various vendors and check the CPU list that would ahve told you as well.


long story short yes it will work.


----------



## sy5tem (Oct 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> did it ever occur to you to just google it? i know it sounds retarded but you would have your answer you could also look up Z77 mobos from various vendors and check the CPU list that would ahve told you as well.
> 
> 
> long story short yes it will work.



have you ever googled anything latelly? it give lots of result.

i want to know if anybody tested it that's all im asking. i don't want to buy a board and be stuck ... nothing too crazy about that ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

dude it fucking works. Selected 3 boards at random from 3 manufacturers

its the same damn socket 1155, so it functions exactly the same as previous intel releases

X38 to X48 on 775 or P35 to P45 etc etc etc 

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_PREMIUM/#CPUS

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Pro3/?cat=CPU

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-GD65.html#/?div=CPUSupport


----------



## sy5tem (Oct 10, 2012)

alright, now i just hope all gona work vt-d / slat / vt-x ... as those are barelly documented.

ty


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

sy5tem said:


> alright, now i just hope all gona work vt-d / slat / vt-x ... as those are barelly documented.
> 
> ty



::EDIT:: I am a little special sometimes.  Currently writing "I will not skim posts on TPU" 50 times on a blackboard.  ::EDIT::


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 10, 2012)

Binge said:


> voltages have not changed very much since p55 >.>  dafuq.  Sometimes it isn't the chipset that changes voltages/settings but the mobo manufacturer.  For example try using a Gig x58 board and a DFI x58 board and tell me if you notice a difference.





by vt-d and t hose, he means the virtualisation technology...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

Good news the chipset has jack shit to do with visualization.


----------



## sy5tem (Oct 11, 2012)

Binge said:


> ::EDIT:: I am a little special sometimes.  Currently writing "I will not skim posts on TPU" 50 times on a blackboard.  ::EDIT::



what? lol



cdawall said:


> Good news the chipset has jack shit to do with visualization.



get your fact strait bud buddy.

According to Intel, the following Desktop Boards support Intel VT with Directed I/O:

Chipset	Desktop Board
Z77	DZ77GA-70K, DZ77BH-55K, DZ77GA-70K
H77	DH77KC, DH77EB, DH77DF
B75	DB75EN
Q67	DQ67EP; DQ67OW; DQ67SW
Q57	DQ57TM; DQ57TML
Q45	DQ45CB; DQ45EK
Q35	DQ35JO; DQ35MP

and the list go on.

i7-2600 on a asus maximus-iv extrem-z NO GO  for VT-D ( mean i can't use directpath to pass HD Controller or Video card Driectly to VM's under esxi.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

sy5tem said:


> get your fact strait bud buddy.
> 
> According to Intel, the following Desktop Boards support Intel VT with Directed I/O:
> 
> ...



How interesting since the gene-z utilizing the exact same Z68 chipset does support VT-d. How weird is that it's like the chipset has nothing to do with it. VT-d is activated via the BIOS and there are very few 1155 boards that do support it most of which are available through Intel and Asus. If you want me to be more specific ALL AMD 970 and 990 boards added it with the release of the new processors, but boards as old as the 890 series support it with a *BIOS* update. Again VT-d has absolutely nothing to do with the chipset so go ahead and remove the foot from your mouth and stop contradicting people with little to no research into the matter.


----------



## sy5tem (Oct 17, 2012)

cdawall said:


> How interesting since the gene-z utilizing the exact same Z68 chipset does support VT-d. How weird is that it's like the chipset has nothing to do with it. VT-d is activated via the BIOS and there are very few 1155 boards that do support it most of which are available through Intel and Asus. If you want me to be more specific ALL AMD 970 and 990 boards added it with the release of the new processors, but boards as old as the 890 series support it with a *BIOS* update. Again VT-d has absolutely nothing to do with the chipset so go ahead and remove the foot from your mouth and stop contradicting people with little to no research into the matter.




i will removed the foot from my mouth , when intel / amd and ASUS will start freekin documenting if they support or not those technologies. i ad this extreme-iv motherboard as a gaming machine, i wanted to convert to VM box. how could i know asus would not include the option in the bios?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

Research would be a good place to start.


----------



## sy5tem (Oct 18, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Research would be a good place to start.



yes of course research yes easy ! try searching ... there 1 thousand google link , no certainty . i was not about to go and buy 6 motherboard just to try it.

forum use to be a good place to ask about these thing , as not everybody publish their experiment to the web. but NOoOOoOOoOOo do not dare ask anything ,, GOOGLE IT!!! 

forums used to be a nice place now you should just close em, cause you can google anyways.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

Why is everyone being such a dick to the OP? Damn guys, being a dick to people asking questions isn't what TPU is about. May aswell start hanging out at Hard if you people are going to start acting like that here for no reason.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Why is everyone being such a dick to the OP? Damn guys, being a dick to people asking questions isn't what TPU is about. May aswell start hanging out at Hard if you people are going to start acting like that here for no reason.



Fully agree, crazeyeyes this aint like you , too smarmy cdawall its like a question offended you two , you dont have to read org reply ftm.


----------



## itsover65 (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember when this used to be a good forum. Full of helpful and friendly folk. Seems like everything has changed for the worse lately. :shadedshu


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 18, 2012)

Visualization, LOL.. nice.

Virtualization is in the CPU. For example, the "K" CPU's do not support it, but the others do. I didnt think the motherboard had anything to do with it.

Also, Intel DOES show on their specifications page if a CPU supports virtualization... http://ark.intel.com/products/52214/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz

Read under ADVANCED TECHNOLOGIES.


----------



## trickson (Oct 18, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Why is everyone being such a dick to the OP? Damn guys, being a dick to people asking questions isn't what TPU is about. May aswell start hanging out at Hard if you people are going to start acting like that here for no reason.



Yeah I agree. Lately some people here have been very disrespectful and at times even hurtful, I need not mention any names as you know who you are. Maybe it is because the world is all fucked up I do not know. But looking at some of the posts here I wonder why...

GOOGLE is not always the best place to find things when you are confused and have no idea what you are looking at. Some people think they know so much and that you should be just as smart as they are! And when you are not you get treated like shit. 
@op. I hope that you get the answers you need. I for one do not even know what you are looking for as I am NOT that smart. 

As I know it the CPU takes care of the VT and the MB has nothing to do with it but I could be wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fully agree, crazeyeyes this aint like you , too smarmy cdawall its like a question offended you two , you dont have to read org reply ftm.



It did. Plenty of documentation available on anything from google, to the motherboard manufacturers site, to random reviews of said boards. A simple google search does pull up all the info he needed I know because I googled it to find his answer.

I remember when intelligent questions were asked on this forum instead of simply googled things. I also know the OP knows better he isn't dumb he has plenty of intelligent posts throughout the forums...



As for the VT-d it is of the I/O ports and requires certain boards to work...It is a BIOS flag as much as a CPU flag.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Virtualization also depend of the BIOS itself, but todays it's not a concern as most modern BIOS support it... Very often the mobo's user guide specifies that.

This was more a concern on laptops as many had hardware VT support but it was diabled in BIOS without the ability to enable


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2012)

In order to do Client Hyper-V on windows 8 you need SLAT support in full. Other wise you can't use the built in windows hypervisor and you will need to use something like vmware or virtualbox.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 21, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> did it ever occur to you to just google it? i know it sounds retarded but you would have your answer you could also look up Z77 mobos from various vendors and check the CPU list that would ahve told you as well.
> 
> 
> long story short yes it will work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2012)

lulz nice troll post


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 21, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lulz nice troll post




Thanks had to do it. His response makes me feel he is an abused child.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2012)

still i did the work for him really isnt that hard to google it

google the CPU does it have VT-d or w.e if yes now check mobo you want does it support it yes? awesome

as for his original question it really only took a google search lol 

Normally im not a douche but seriously the initial links took 5 seconds of googling. The phrase help those that help themselves comes to mind.

the Virtualization question was a valid one as even if a CPU supports it the mobo might not but as you can see in the OP all he was asking was sandy bridge on socket z77

example

Google : z77 support sandy bridge?
scroll down you will find 
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1868/5/

which is a reviewer testing a 2600k on z77 kinda says it all took less then 10 seconds to find that answer.

I don't mind helping people but it sure would be nice if they actually put in a little effort first. Most of the time people tend to be lazy and expect someone else to do the leg work which as you can guess gets real old real quick when 100s do it on a daily basis.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 21, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> still i did the work for him really isnt that hard to google it
> 
> google the CPU does it have VT-d or w.e if yes now check mobo you want does it support it yes? awesome
> 
> ...



This is what the club is for. I think it is not up to us to comment why persons ask questions here. You came across as a donkey in the hole.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2012)

well good im glad i did if it means those reading the thread take 10 seconds of their lives to phrase a proper question in google then i have succeeded in a sense lol as far as I am concerned anyway. granted i suppose googling on a smartphone can be a pain in the ass but i digress other than that the information was easily available could i have been nicer sure however i do find it funny you kinda pull me out of the pack when i strongly suggest google a few other posters out right insult him but yes im the jackass at least im good at something


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Crazy. Look, don't get me wrong, I have alot of respect for your knowledge and the amount of advise you give on these forums. And I fully understand what your saying about people being lazy. If a post makes you feel that way, just don't respond and leave it for someone else. 

Same to you cd, both you guys have been on TPU as long as I can remember, and have pretty much become known as "TPU regulars", as I like to consider myself aswell. And with that, atleast in my honest opinion, it's kinda on us, and the other "TPU regulars" to help keep TPU's reputation as being one of the best and most friendly tech sites intact.

Just saying.....


----------



## naraku (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking at some of these replies to the OP makes me scared to ask questions now. 
I know Google works and it's easy but i trust the posts here in TPU the most and it makes me feel sure of what i am doing.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

naraku said:


> I know Google works and it's easy but i trust the posts here in TPU the most and it makes me feel sure of what i am doing.



I feel the same. Infact there have been plenty of times that I did google my answer, and then still asked here just to confirm what I was going to do or what I thought the answer was was correct.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 21, 2012)

wow

how hard was it to say no you will be ok just pick a z77 that has the features you want.

way to make yourself look like a cock crazy...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2012)

^ which is fine but at least put in a LITTLE effort is all im saying 

had the OP said 

I looked up what i could find on VT-D but im seeing conflicting information the CPU says it supports it as well as the chipset yet boards don't i do not understand why etc  their are better ways to phrase the question people just need to not be so lazy about it is all im saying.

sometimes yes their is no info available which sucks and TPUs knowledge base is great for that but when i can litterally find all the answers in 10 seconds on google it kinda pisses me off its like they didnt even TRY at all. I digress tho maybe i was a bit off putting but i wasn't that bad. and I still answered his question then I backed it up with multiple vendors etc.

had he asked about VT-d in the first post my entire post would have been different as it really is a bit convulted in terms of its actual support lol

also tell me those calling me out for being a jackass how are you any different from me? your essentially all doing the same thing


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 21, 2012)

really guys... i always try to answer questions as long as i see the information gets progressed by the OP... if that stops or i get dumb questions, i do something that many people seem to have forgotten about... i step away from the thread, and do something more useful than arguing or spoon feeding 

just my 2cents.

also:





Take a drink


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> also tell me those calling me out for being a jackass how are you any different from me? your essentially all doing the same thing



I haven't called you a jackass, I only asked 





> Why is everyone being such a dick to the OP?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 21, 2012)

not you the dude directly above me im a cock apparently and above that a donkey in the hole. Yet what you said kinda comes to a front doesnt it, i didnt have to post but neither did THEY  trolling is fun. as their calling me out for being a bit short with the guy shows the same behavior thus they are no better than me in this regard making this thread epic win


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2012)

everybody calm yo tits


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2012)

Question has been answered. I have no idea what is wrong with some of you people but you need to change your attitude or just leave TPU. If you don't feel like leaving some of the mods will be happy to show you the door.  I know I'm getting fed up with some of the behavior lately.



itsover65 said:


> I remember when this used to be a good forum. Full of helpful and friendly folk. Seems like everything has changed for the worse lately. :shadedshu



I agree. Believe me, myself and hopefully the rest of the mods are going to be weeding out these people making TPU a less friendly place.


----------

